# Safe Dog Treats



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

With the dog that has since passed away I bought her treats from places like Walmart, but with all the food recalls I am scared with what kind to buy my future puppy. I went to the pet store today and looked. I know wellness brand carries treats. But what other brand of treats are good for puppys? I belive I am going to go with the dry brand of the Wellness puppy food. But now I would like to buy some treats also so what kinds are ok? Or I should say what kinds are safe.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I REALLY DON'T REMEMBER GIVING BACI TREATS UNTIL HE WAS OLDER .THE ONLY ONES I GIVE HIM ARE THE HALO LIV-A-LITTLES BECAUSE I HAVE THROWN SO MANY OUT THAT HE DID NOT LIKE .PLUS THE NEVER ENDING MERRICK FLOSSIES WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY HE WAS MORE INTERESTED IN CHEWIE STICKS FOR TEETHING IT REALLY OCCUPIED HIM THAT WAS A GOOD THING .


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bully Stixs and Flossies are great when puppies and adults. I don't even give Clifford treats. I consider the chewies treats, and he absolutely loves them, and keeps him busy for hours.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

> With the dog that has since passed away I bought her treats from places like Walmart, but with all the food recalls I am scared with what kind to buy my future puppy. I went to the pet store today and looked. I know wellness brand carries treats. But what other brand of treats are good for puppys? I belive I am going to go with the dry brand of the Wellness puppy food. But now I would like to buy some treats also so what kinds are ok? Or I should say what kinds are safe.[/B]


Bonnie loves the Wellness treats, especially the WellBites Chicken & Venison Soft & Chewy Treats, and also their
Pure Rewards Chicken & lamb Jerky. She says they're yummy! They are about an inch square,and I cut each
into nine or ten pieces. I prefer the WellBites because they're soft and easier to cut.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wellness brand treats are good, as well as Castor and Pollux organic cookie. I also like Wet Noses pumpkin dog cookies. For chewing, I use Merrick's Flossies, aka Puppy Crack. :biggrin:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie loves Cheerios, Gerber Graduates Fruit and Veggie Puffs, baby carrots (watch to make sure little ones don't choke), frozen peas, frozen green beans and frozen broccoli. The frozen veggies I feed her straight out of the freezer (some people prefer to steam them before giving them). I also give Josie Charlee Bear treats (from Petco), Old Mother Hubbard Bitz, and Cloud Star Buddy Biscuits. For chewing I give her bully sticks.

Josie says: I don't get treats that often, I'm so deprived!!!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

What vegetables are safe to give as treats then?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

carrots, grean beans, bell peppers, celery, zucchini are all safe. Apples and bananas are good too.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been using Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls for treats. I just slice of a little piece and dice it up in little pieces. My dogs like it better than most treats.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I treat with Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Potato and Duck /and Turkey Oatmeal and Cranberry treats. (the same irresistible treats now in *SMALL BREED SIZE*! They are AWESOME. Perfect size for Maltese!!! (Since the treats come in two sizes...be sure you are picking up or ordering specifically the small breed size which are the 8 oz pkgs. 

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformul...rkeytreats.html

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformul...andDtreats.html


----------

